# Vários Tornados no Reino Unido (24 Setembro)



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 14:18)

Uma serie de tornados hoje em UK, parecidos com o tipo de tornados que tivemos o ano passado em Portugal, associados a uma frente.
Relatos em diferentes locais como Farnborough, Nuneaton, Luton, Northampton, etc.



> *Parts of UK struck by tornadoes*
> A series of tornadoes has struck communities across England, damaging homes and vehicles and uprooting trees.
> 
> The Met Office confirmed that a squall hit Northampton, where falling branches damaged an empty school bus.
> ...


(c) BBC
























*'Tornado' lifts car off road*






> A MOTORIST was left "gobsmacked'' today, when the car travelling in front of him was lifted off the road by a "tornado''.
> David Hetherington (49), from Bretton, was heading east on the A47 at Eye, at about 7.40am, when a heavy gust of wind ripped four-inch thick branches off trees, before lifting a Peugeot 405 estate, 10 yards in front of him, off the ground.
> 
> The gust, coupled with torrential rain, spun the car around into a Volkswagen Caddy van, travelling in the opposite direction, sending the van into a ditch.
> ...


http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/news/39Tornado39-lifts-car-off-road.3226198.jp


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 14:38)

Reportagem da Sky News (Video):

*Tornado Sweeps Across Middle England*
At least four tornadoes have been reported at Farnborough, Luton, Nuneaton and Northampton. Hundreds of homes were damaged as severe weather swept across the country. Sky's David Crabtree reports from Nuneaton.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/video/videoplayer/0,,30000-1285483,00.html


----------

